

Product Hunt: 5 New Apps and Gadgets Discovered Last Week - _becky
http://blog.thinkapps.com/discovery/new-technology-products-peace-mind/

======
_becky
One of the products mentioned is an app called Companion that tracks your
location via GPS and will share it with chosen family/friends so they can
ensure you get to your destination safely. Curious to hear feedback...would
you use a product like this?

